
Open source alternative to userstyles.org - keeganwitt
https://openusercss.org/
======
keeganwitt
Also consider donating to keep it running
([https://www.patreon.com/DecentM](https://www.patreon.com/DecentM) or
[https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-
xclick&hosted_b...](https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-
xclick&hosted_button_id=NQE35LHY6NKS6)).

